# Droid 2 Global OTA 2.3 expected in a matter of days



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

As of June 13, Verizon's Droid 2 Global software update page was updated with info about the 2.3 upgrade,suggesting a rollout could be starting within a matter of days. According to Android blog droid-life.com,the carrier has also begun inviting select users to test the Gingerbread release.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

It has been released, OTA to roll out soon. Official post in Developers section for comments/concerns/issues concerning new GB update. Like I said there, don't take OTA if you want to keep root.


----------



## Mrwirez (Jun 19, 2011)

I will believe it when I see it...


----------



## Asphyx (Jun 23, 2011)

If anyone does manage to be a part of the soaktest please let everyone know because it will be helpful to Devs in other projects.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll believe it when i see it as well. They have been saying OTA for weeks now. Yet nothing. If you call MOTO. they will tell you no such update exists.


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> I'll believe it when i see it as well. They have been saying OTA for weeks now. Yet nothing. If you call MOTO. they will tell you no such update exists.


Problem with that is anything that has to do with the soaktest before it happens has to remain confidential. They aren't going to release that kind of information as the person that says it would most likely get fired or taken out of the soaktest group. I would know







Not saying I work for Moto of course, but I am in an "agreement" with them.


----------



## Asphyx (Jun 23, 2011)

pantherium said:


> Problem with that is anything that has to do with the soaktest before it happens has to remain confidential. They aren't going to release that kind of information as the person that says it would most likely get fired or taken out of the soaktest group. I would know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one of two things going on here...
Either a soak test went out and failed miserably which means it was stopped and sent back to the lab,

Or Moto simply missed a deadline and no one bothered to tell the guy who runs the VZW website.

Since there has been no leak of D2G GB I can only believe that the release was simply not ready yet. If it was a leak would have been seen by now the way it was with the D2 and DX.

You must also keep in mind that only a stock D2G can get the update. So even if the soak test has started how many of you would not get it due to running a custom rom?

Patience is going to be needed but at least you now have some leverage since VZW spilled the beans and said it was rolling out they do HAVE to roll it out at some point.


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

Asphyx said:


> There is one of two things going on here...
> Either a soak test went out and failed miserably which means it was stopped and sent back to the lab,
> 
> Or Moto simply missed a deadline and no one bothered to tell the guy who runs the VZW website.
> ...


I would know if there was a soak test, as I got an e-mail shortly after VZW put out some bad information stating that the soak test was not ready for initiation "at this moment." Hopefully it will be before July but I'm not putting money on it, if it's like the DroidX update the soak test was released a week before the update was widely available, so I'm looking at the soak test/leaks around the 7th or 8th of July.


----------



## bfederspill (Jun 27, 2011)

If I do take the OTA is there anyway to re-root my droid2global? I used z4root and I thought Gingerbrick would work if I used the OTA. If not, forget it I'll stay with froyo for awhile.


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

As of right now we don't know. Some builds yes others not so lucky

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------

